# Canada Work Permit



## ajaydua (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello,

I am from India.

I got W-1 , Canada work visa from some company but i never traveled to Canada and did not join the company due to some personal reasons. Now i got an offer from other company in Canada. Is the old visa is still valid or i have to file a new application. 

Kindly Suggest at your earliest.

Regards,

A Dua


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to file a new application unless the new company has a successful LMO.


----------



## ajaydua (Aug 19, 2013)

I am working in oil sector as a logging field engineer so LMO is not required but if i do not require LMP then also do i need to get work permit by new application?


----------



## ajaydua (Aug 19, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> You need to file a new application unless the new company has a successful LMO.


I am working in oil sector as a logging field engineer so LMO is not required but if i do not require LMP then also do i need to get work permit by new application?


----------



## preeti22 (Jan 3, 2013)

ajaydua said:


> I am working in oil sector as a logging field engineer so LMO is not required but if i do not require LMP then also do i need to get work permit by new application?


Yes you need to apply for a new work permit. This is the new company you will be working. And work permit have dates.


----------

